# Brocket Hall........the deal.



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

OK, have spent most of the afternoon on the phone with a guy regarding the proposed Old Farts v Whippersnappers meet next year.
Due to wedding bookings, May/June/July are out for a Saturday overnighter, it's going to have to be mid-week. The only date he could offer us for a Saturday was 14th April, and I don't want to risk a repetition of this years fiasco at Woodhall Spa, weatherwise.
So the deal is this.....

*Play one round on the Melbourne course on Wednesday afternoon, followed by a three course evening meal and overnight accommodation. Full English breakfast the following morning followed by a second round of golf on the Palmerston course.
This would be held sometime in June, preferably the Weds prior to our original choice date, which would make that Weds June 26th.

The cost?????
My legendary negotiation skills have secured a price of Â£144.00 per person. That's only Â£5.00 more than the price paid for Woodhall Spa for their "Winter" deal, so I think it's a cracking offer.

Places will be limited to 36 in total, but I will be running a reserve list.
To be fair, places will only be allocated to forum members, non forum members will only be invited if we fall short of numbers and need to make the teams up.
This will again be an "Old Farts" v "Whippersnappers" event, and teams will be decided like before on the average age of attendees.

I know that a mid-week meeting won't please everybody what with work etc. but the deal is too good to miss, and I am sure that if you are really keen to make it, arrangements can easily be made this far in advance.

So who's up for it?????

Any other questions, please ask.

Rob

*


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2012)

Im in


----------



## RichardC (May 4, 2012)

Im in too.

 I know spaces are short on the ground, but if guests are allowed Charlie has asked to be put down.


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2012)

I'd be very grateful if you could put me on the reserves list. Bearing in mind I still have the same problem that forced me to pull out of this years event.


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 4, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I'd be very grateful if you could put me on the reserves list. Bearing in mind I still have the same problem that forced me to pull out of this years event.
		
Click to expand...

surely penicillin can clear it up by then


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 4, 2012)

Reserve list for me please Rob 

Unless something miraculous happens, midweek's are going to be a no-go for me next year as all my holiday is going to be used up in November when we go to Australia for 4 weeks on our Honeymoon. 

But reserve me, just in case!

Gutted  

(Awesome work on the deal though fella!)


----------



## MadAdey (May 4, 2012)

Get me in there Rob..............:thup:


----------



## richart (May 4, 2012)

Well done Rob, sounds like a cracking deal.:thup: Put me in for this please. Do you think I might be an Old Fart again ?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 4, 2012)

Reserve list for me please Roberto!

I hope to have a job this time next year and I'm owed a golfing night away.... ne:


----------



## richart (May 4, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Reserve list for me please Rob 

Unless something miraculous happens, midweek's are going to be a no-go for me next year as all my holiday is going to be used up in November when we go to Australia for 4 weeks on our Honeymoon. 

But reserve me, just in case!

Gutted  

(Awesome work on the deal though fella!)
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were looking a bit peaky after the round on Sunday at Woodhall Jon. Think you might be going down with two day flu sometime next June.


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 4, 2012)

Count me in for the Whippersnappers Smiffy unless it falls on exam week/graduation I will be there.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

*DEFINITES

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Richardc
4. Madadey
5. Richart
6. GMulligan
7. Pokerjoke


RESERVES

1. Bluewolf
2. Aztecs27
3. Auburnwarrior
4. Foxholer
*


----------



## Foxholer (May 4, 2012)

Waaay too far ahead to commit to anything.

But a cracking deal on 2 lovely courses - that should be in top shape too.

Please put this Old Fart down on the Reserve list.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

G_Mulligan said:



			Count me in for the Whippersnappers Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is a whippersnapper or an old fart yet. We have to work out the average age nearer the time. Unless you are Richart of course. He is definitely and old fart. So am I come to that.


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Nobody is a whippersnapper or an old fart yet. We have to work out the average age nearer the time. Unless you are Richart of course. He is definitely and old fart. So am I come to that.


Click to expand...

Having seen the line up at Woodhall lets just say at 31 I am quietly confident


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 4, 2012)

richart said:



			I thought you were looking a bit peaky after the round on Sunday at Woodhall Jon. Think you might be going down with two day flu sometime next June.

Click to expand...



Unfortunately, me and HID work at the same place and she is a terrible liar.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 4, 2012)

Count me in!

Whats a garden city?


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2012)

G_Mulligan said:



			surely penicillin can clear it up by then
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Looking hopeful at the moment, but jobs oop north are in a pretty fragile state at the moment.


----------



## TXL (May 4, 2012)

Yes please Rob,


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 4, 2012)

Just told the wife, I just this last hour did a massive favour for her while she is currently in Canada, took me barely 20 minutes to have it taken away!

Could have used that favour for ANYTHING... 

Oh well


----------



## gjbike (May 4, 2012)

Well done Smiffy add my name to the definites list


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Just told the wife, I just this last hour did a massive favour for her while she is currently in Canada, took me barely 20 minutes to have it taken away!

Could have used that favour for ANYTHING... 

Oh well 

Click to expand...

So does that mean you are in or out???


----------



## Crow (May 4, 2012)

That's a great bit of negotiating Smiffy, please put my name down!


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			So does that mean you are in or out???


Click to expand...

The favour has been taken away because of the golf! I am def in but I do wonder what she meant by "anything"


----------



## G1BB0 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## USER1999 (May 4, 2012)

I'm in. 

But we need quite a few oldies to keep me in the good looking team.

Should some of the old guys be planning this far ahead? They looked a bit frail last time out.


----------



## full_throttle (May 4, 2012)

would like to be considered for this, plenty of time to save and I can book the time off next April when the new leave allocation begins,

Rob, your a star


----------



## Oddsocks (May 4, 2012)

I'm in I'm in.... If there's space of course


----------



## vig (May 4, 2012)

Stick me down as a definite.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm in I'm in.... If there's space of course
		
Click to expand...

Brocket Hall's a classy place, you know that, don't you.... :whoo:


----------



## Leftie (May 4, 2012)

Great deal Rob.  Well done mate.

I'm up for this - if only to keep the average age up.


----------



## richart (May 4, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Should some of the old guys be planning this far ahead? They looked a bit frail last time out.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were looking a bit like death warmed up Chris.:ears:


----------



## Oddsocks (May 4, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Brocket Hall's a classy place, you know that, don't you.... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I know, and that's why I'll have a nice packet of classy toffee pops in my bag! :thup:


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I know, and that's why I'll have a nice packet of classy toffee pops in my bag! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And that's why you'll be paired with me....


----------



## Oddsocks (May 4, 2012)

That's one whippers pairing sorted


----------



## TobyRich1928 (May 4, 2012)

Could you put my name down please smiffy for the reserves, should of finished school for good by then so could be a well done present to myself!  should a whippersnapper I would of though, I'm confident about that


----------



## connor (May 4, 2012)

smiffy im deff interested just need to look on distance wise away from home.  I think this would suit me more as apose to the march one which i am on the reserve list for as that may fall inline with my completion date on me house


----------



## Steve79 (May 4, 2012)

Put me down as a defo please.

nice one for getting a cracking deal.

ta


----------



## rosecott (May 4, 2012)

A definite am I, provided I survive the next 13 months. I will be the oldest fart around but I will be up to putting the whippersnappers in their rightful place (did that today).


----------



## PNWokingham (May 4, 2012)

Nice deal Rob - stick me down - maybe we can have some sun next time!


----------



## TXL (May 4, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			maybe we can have some sun next time!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I believe it has been known to snow in June .........


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 4, 2012)

Blimey...this event is filling up faster than a decent open, ever considered ballotting out??


----------



## richart (May 4, 2012)

rosecott said:



			A definite am I, provided I survive the next 13 months. I will be the oldest fart around but I will be up to putting the whippersnappers in their rightful place (did that today).
		
Click to expand...

You will make Leftie a very happy man.


----------



## Leftie (May 4, 2012)

Just think.

If Rosecott, Richart, or I don't make it, then Murph will almost certainly officially become an Old Fart.

Do we actually want him on our team though :mmm:





Nah


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2012)

Yes please Rob. Put me down. Time to show the sprogs how it should be done


----------



## User20205 (May 4, 2012)

Stick me down it there are still spots left please Smiffy. (if not, the reserve list please) 

May just still qualify for the   young'uns but it will be touch & go.


----------



## richart (May 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Just think.

If Rosecott, Richart, or I don't make it, then Murph will almost certainly officially become an Old Fart.

Do we actually want him on our team though :mmm:





Nah 

Click to expand...

Think there are a few Whippersnappers that might need to bring their birth certificate as proof of age next time Roger.

By the way as one of the younger Old Farts I assume you have included me by mistake above.


----------



## User20205 (May 4, 2012)

richart said:



			By the way as one of the younger Old Farts I assume you have included me by mistake above.

Click to expand...

it's that cap Rich, it puts years on you   if you played with it turned around you would be down with the kids


----------



## richart (May 4, 2012)

therod said:



			it's that cap Rich, it puts years on you   if you played with it turned around you would be down with the kids
		
Click to expand...

It keeps the syrup on when it gets a bit breezy. I also think it gives me that Tom Watson look, circa 1975.


----------



## JustOne (May 5, 2012)

I'm a YES :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2012)

*DEFINITES

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Richardc
4. Madadey
5. Richart
6. GMulligan
7. Pokerjoke
8. ScienceBoy
9. TXL
10. GJBike
11. Crow
12. G1BBO
13. Murphthemog
14. Full Throttle
15. Oddsocks
16. Vig
17. Leftie
18. PN-Wokingham
19. HomerJSimpson
20. TheRod
21. JustOne
22. Pieman
23. RickG
24. Steve79
25. Rosecott

RESERVES

1. Bluewolf
2. Aztecs27
3. Auburnwarrior
4. Foxholer
5. TobyRich1928
6. Connor
*


----------



## Fairway Freddie (May 5, 2012)

Hi guys. It's Mike Hudson here -one of Vigs mates from oop north. Joined forum after Woburn this year as Fairway Freddie (nickname for my straight hitting apparently although I regularly disprove that theory). Plucked up courage for first post today! Great to meet some of you at Woburn and Woodhall Spa. Such good cracks that I would definitely like to play at Brocket Hall but wouldn't want to deny any seasoned forumers a place.


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 5, 2012)

That's a great deal at what looks like a great venue.

I am interested but can't plan that far ahead at the moment so reserve list (for an Old Farts place) at best for me please.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2012)

Fairway Freddie said:



			Hi guys. It's Mike Hudson here -one of Vigs mates from oop north. Joined forum after Woburn this year as Fairway Freddie (nickname for my straight hitting apparently although I regularly disprove that theory). Plucked up courage for first post today! Great to meet some of you at Woburn and Woodhall Spa. Such good cracks that I would definitely like to play at Brocket Hall but wouldn't want to deny any seasoned forumers a place.
		
Click to expand...

Mike, it was a pleasure to play with you at Woodhall mate, and if you want in, you're in as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Scottjd1 (May 5, 2012)

I love Brocket Hall so if any room, im in:clap::clap:


----------



## gjbike (May 5, 2012)

Fairway Freddie said:



			Hi guys. It's Mike Hudson here -one of Vigs mates from oop north. Joined forum after Woburn this year as Fairway Freddie (nickname for my straight hitting apparently although I regularly disprove that theory). Plucked up courage for first post today! Great to meet some of you at Woburn and Woodhall Spa. Such good cracks that I would definitely like to play at Brocket Hall but wouldn't want to deny any seasoned forumers a place.
		
Click to expand...

 Hi Mike welcome to to the Fourm


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2012)

*DEFINITES

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Richardc
4. Madadey
5. Richart
6. GMulligan
7. Pokerjoke
8. ScienceBoy
9. TXL
10. GJBike
11. Crow
12. G1BBO
13. Murphthemog
14. Full Throttle
15. Oddsocks
16. Vig
17. Leftie
18. PN-Wokingham
19. HomerJSimpson
20. TheRod
21. JustOne
22. Pieman
23. RickG
24. Steve79
25. Rosecott
26. FairwayFreddie
27. Scottjd1

RESERVES

1. Bluewolf
2. Aztecs27
3. Auburnwarrior
4. Foxholer
5. TobyRich1928
6. Connor
7. MashieNiblick
*


----------



## TobyRich1928 (May 5, 2012)

silly question but this is for 2013 right?


----------



## SyR (May 5, 2012)

Please can you put my name down for this smiffy.


----------



## Oats & Barley (May 5, 2012)

Hi, my name is Charlie and im RichardC's father-in-law.

I have been along to a few forum meets in the past as a guest and have been warmly welcomed by all the members, and I thought it was about time that I joined the forum.

If it's OK can I be added to the definite list for Brocket Hall​


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2012)

Wow this is filling up a bit quickly. Nice to see the usual people have managed to get there names straight in there. 

Richart.... fingers crossed that we can get drawn against each other so we can have that re-match.....:cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2012)

Ok Smiffy, please take me off the reserves list and put me on the confirmed one. The missus has agreed with me that golf is a necessity, not a luxury. I am going to have to sell a couple of things from the naughty club step to pay for it though. Anyone need a nearly new mizzy rider cart bag?  Anyway, I'm in.


----------



## Leftie (May 5, 2012)

Oats & Barley said:



Hi, my name is Charlie and im RichardC's father-in-law.
l​

Click to expand...

It's about time you came over to the dark side Charlie


----------



## rickg (May 5, 2012)

Cracking deal Smiffy!!!!........I'm in........


----------



## bobmac (May 5, 2012)

BEWARE

I played here a couple of years ago and cant remember a single hole. I've checked Google Earth and nothing. Zip. Zilch. It must have been really bad..................
Until I discovered it was BROCTON Hall I played.
So, Beware, make sure you go to the right course


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 5, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Wow this is filling up a bit quickly. Nice to see the usual people have managed to get there names straight in there.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously they do not see enough of each other


----------



## Leftie (May 5, 2012)

It's an age thing Bob 








Apparently


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2012)

*DEFINITES

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Richardc
4. Madadey
5. Richart
6. GMulligan
7. Pokerjoke
8. ScienceBoy
9. TXL
10. GJBike
11. Crow
12. G1BBO
13. Murphthemog
14. Full Throttle
15. Oddsocks
16. Vig
17. Leftie
18. PN-Wokingham
19. HomerJSimpson
20. TheRod
21. JustOne
22. Pieman
23. RickG
24. Steve79
25. Rosecott
26. FairwayFreddie
27. Scottjd1
28. SyR
29. Oats & Barley
30. Bluewolf

RESERVES

1. Aztecs27
2. Auburnwarrior
3. Foxholer
4. TobyRich1928
5. Connor
6. MashieNiblick
*​


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 5, 2012)

bobmac said:



BEWARESo, Beware, make sure you go to the right course 


Click to expand...

There is also Brockbrough Hall, Brockby Hall, Brockstead Hall, Brockham Hall, Brockchester Hall, Brockcastle Hall etc etc.. and of course dont forget Brock Hall


----------



## Hobbit (May 5, 2012)

Its a yes from me.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Its a yes from me.
		
Click to expand...

*DEFINITES

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Richardc
4. Madadey
5. Richart
6. GMulligan
7. Pokerjoke
8. ScienceBoy
9. TXL
10. GJBike
11. Crow
12. G1BBO
13. Murphthemog
14. Full Throttle
15. Oddsocks
16. Vig
17. Leftie
18. PN-Wokingham
19. HomerJSimpson
20. TheRod
21. JustOne
22. Pieman
23. RickG
24. Steve79
25. Rosecott
26. FairwayFreddie
27. Scottjd1
28. SyR
29. Oats & Barley
30. Bluewolf
31. Hobbit
32. CaptainRon?

RESERVES

1. Aztecs27
2. Auburnwarrior
3. Foxholer
4. TobyRich1928
5. Connor
6. MashieNiblick*


----------



## Fairway Freddie (May 5, 2012)

Just had latest edition of Golf World delivered - sorry I'm not really a traitor. They have a supplement of the GB & Ireland Top 100 courses. Woodhall Spa Hotchkin is No.13 - Brocket Hall not on list. Are we lowering our standards?


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2012)

Fairway Freddie said:



			Just had latest edition of Golf World delivered - sorry I'm not really a traitor. They have a supplement of the GB & Ireland Top 100 courses. Woodhall Spa Hotchkin is No.13 - Brocket Hall not on list. Are we lowering our standards?
		
Click to expand...

4 courses across the 2 venues, 1 thing is for sure is that the other course at Woodhall Spa is the 4th best. I think the ranking of the other 3 is pretty subjective personally and wouldn't have a great deal between them, if you think youre lowering standards then you may be pleasantly surprised


----------



## G1BB0 (May 5, 2012)

theres plenty not on the list that could and plenty that shouldn't (according to reviews and recent experiences)


----------



## rosecott (May 5, 2012)

Can we have the farts/snappers split so that I can plan my campaign - it will take me a year or so as I am quite old.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2012)

Fairway Freddie said:



			Just had latest edition of Golf World delivered - sorry I'm not really a traitor. They have a supplement of the GB & Ireland Top 100 courses. Woodhall Spa Hotchkin is No.13 - Brocket Hall not on list. Are we lowering our standards?
		
Click to expand...

As my mate Norman said when we were there.
Hotchkin course is 26th best course in the country. The Bracken would be 26th best course in Lincolnshire


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 5, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			The Bracken would be 26th best course in Lincolnshire


Click to expand...

There are as many as 26 courses in Lincolnshire? I spent my childhood in the county and I saw about 6 people walk by


----------



## G1BB0 (May 5, 2012)

if I can win on the Hotchkin.... it aint all that


----------



## rosecott (May 5, 2012)

Oats & Barley said:



Hi, my name is Charlie and im RichardC's father-in-law.

Click to expand...

Sounds like your opening admission to Alcoholics Anonymous!


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			if I can win on the Hotchkin.... it aint all that 

Click to expand...

Obviously you should ask for every course to have a place to park your horse....do you always damage the carpet with your spurs also...


----------



## richart (May 6, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Richart.... fingers crossed that we can get drawn against each other so we can have that re-match.....:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

 That would be good. How many shots are you giving me ?


----------



## bnr1962 (May 6, 2012)

i;m new to the forum but please put me down as a yes if not treading on regulars toes!


----------



## UpminsterGas11 (May 6, 2012)

10 of us from work had a golf weekend at Brocket Hall last month, and i can't recommmend it highly enough, both courses are fantastic but very different, the accommodation is superb and the food was excellant.


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2012)

richart said:



			That would be good. How many shots are you giving me ?

Click to expand...

Well the handicaps say none as we are both on 10.5.....

I would like to think that by next June though I will be at least 3 or 4 shots lower, so you may get some we will see:mmm: Then again I suppose with you being an Old Fart, it would only be fair to give out extra shots as a concession. Maybe 1 shot for every decade you were born before me, so how many is that then..........3......4.... :ears:


----------



## pokerjoke (May 6, 2012)

bnr1962 said:



			i;m new to the forum but please put me down as a yes if not treading on regulars toes!
		
Click to expand...



Only if you get us some free rounds at Beau Desert


----------



## richart (May 6, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Well the handicaps say none as we are both on 10.5.....

I would like to think that by next June though I will be at least 3 or 4 shots lower, so you may get some we will see:mmm: Then again I suppose with you being an Old Fart, it would only be fair to give out extra shots as a concession. Maybe 1 shot for every decade you were born before me, so how many is that then..........3......4.... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I have just worked out I have lived in 7 decades. You will keep Adey, revenge is a dish best served cold.oo:


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 6, 2012)

Rob, Thanks to your great negotiating skills - and more to the fact you can only get midweek then I can now say I'm in :whoo:


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I'm in. 

But we need quite a few oldies to keep me in the good looking team.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't Gibbo in your team?


----------



## Crow (May 6, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			Wasn't Gibbo in your team? 

Click to expand...

Ooooh, harsh!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 7, 2012)

says Brad Pitt!!!!


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 7, 2012)

You got my first name wrong Gibbo - its Cesc Pitt  :rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (May 7, 2012)

richart said:



			Thanks for that. I have just worked out I have lived in 7 decades. You will keep Adey, revenge is a dish best served cold.oo:
		
Click to expand...

It is a shame you live so far away mate. I would love to have a game on a nice day against you. The company was great and i enjoyed the round, just a shame the monsoon wrecked the day.


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2012)

Should hear back tomorrow whether we have got the choice of dates I went for. Will post up for sure once I get confirmation.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			It is a shame you live so far away mate. I would love to have a game on a nice day against you. The company was great and i enjoyed the round, just a shame the monsoon wrecked the day.
		
Click to expand...

I have got a fourball voucher for Woodhall, Hotchkin course, for H4H. Valid from this October for 12 months. Perhaps we could make up a four, bid on it, and give the course another go in the middle of next summer ? I loved the course, what I could see of it, and despite your 'mad' tag, you were good company !!!!


----------



## MadAdey (May 7, 2012)

richart said:



			I have got a fourball voucher for Woodhall, Hotchkin course, for H4H. Valid from this October for 12 months. Perhaps we could make up a four, bid on it, and give the course another go in the middle of next summer ? I loved the course, what I could see of it, and despite your 'mad' tag, you were good company !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well that does sound like a great idea. My mate is coming down to the H4H day with me and he would probably be up for it. So maybe we get a syndicate together and buy it between us?


----------



## Bratty (May 7, 2012)

Smiffy, I'm in!


----------



## Whereditgo (May 7, 2012)

Count me in please Rob.....will try and stay healthy this time!


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2012)

*DEFINITES

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Richardc
4. Madadey
5. Richart
6. GMulligan
7. Pokerjoke
8. ScienceBoy
9. TXL
10. GJBike
11. Crow
12. G1BBO
13. Murphthemog
14. Full Throttle
15. Oddsocks
16. Vig
17. Leftie
18. PN-Wokingham
19. HomerJSimpson
20. TheRod
21. JustOne
22. Pieman
23. RickG
24. Steve79
25. Rosecott
26. FairwayFreddie
27. Scottjd1
28. SyR
29. Oats & Barley
30. Bluewolf
31. Hobbit
32. CaptainRon
33. Sweatysock41
34. Bratty
35. Whereditgo

RESERVES

1. Bnr1962
2. Auburnwarrior
3. Foxholer
4. TobyRich1928
5. Connor
6. MashieNiblick
7. Aztecs27
*


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2012)

bnr1962 said:



			I'm new to the forum but please put me down as a yes if not treading on regulars toes!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Barry. As you are so new to the forum I have put you in as 1st reserve mate. 
There is every chance that one of the "regulars" will pull out so the likliehood of you actually playing is very (very) high.
Hope that's ok????
Rob


----------



## JamesR (May 8, 2012)

Smiffy,
Please put me down as 8th reserve.
I know it's unlikely that I'll get to join you guys, but just in case you never know.
Cheers


----------



## Paperboy (May 8, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Barry. As you are so new to the forum I have put you in as 1st reserve mate. 
There is every chance that one of the "regulars" will pull out so the likliehood of you actually playing is very (very) high.
Hope that's ok????
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Could I do the same then? Go down as a reserve. As I've only recently joined the forum as well.


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2012)

*DEFINITES

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Richardc
4. Madadey
5. Richart
6. GMulligan
7. Pokerjoke
8. ScienceBoy
9. TXL
10. GJBike
11. Crow
12. G1BBO
13. Murphthemog
14. Full Throttle
15. Oddsocks
16. Vig
17. Leftie
18. PN-Wokingham
19. HomerJSimpson
20. TheRod
21. JustOne
22. Pieman
23. RickG
24. Steve79
25. Rosecott
26. FairwayFreddie
27. Scottjd1
28. SyR
29. Oats & Barley
30. Bluewolf
31. Hobbit
32. CaptainRon
33. Sweatysock41
34. Bratty
35. Whereditgo

RESERVES

1. Bnr1962
2. Auburnwarrior
3. Foxholer
4. TobyRich1928
5. Connor
6. MashieNiblick
7. Aztecs27
8. Gil Emott
9. Paperboy

Still looking for one "definite!"

*


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2012)

Stick me down as a definite please Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Stick me down as a definite please Rob
		
Click to expand...

Done Chris. Welcome aboard mate, you'll love it.
Just waiting to hear back from my contact either today or tomorrow to confirm everything.
Once I do, I will be asking for the "odd" Â£44.00 as a deposit from everybody as soon as possible.
Will keep you posted.

*DEFINITES

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Richardc
4. Madadey
5. Richart
6. GMulligan
7. Pokerjoke
8. ScienceBoy
9. TXL
10. GJBike
11. Crow
12. G1BBO
13. Murphthemog
14. Full Throttle
15. Oddsocks
16. Vig
17. Leftie
18. PN-Wokingham
19. HomerJSimpson
20. TheRod
21. JustOne
22. Pieman
23. RickG
24. Steve79
25. Rosecott
26. FairwayFreddie
27. Scottjd1
28. SyR
29. Oats & Barley
30. Bluewolf
31. Hobbit
32. CaptainRon
33. Sweatysock41
34. Bratty
35. Whereditgo
36. Chrisd

RESERVES

1. Bnr1962
2. Auburnwarrior
3. Foxholer
4. TobyRich1928
5. Connor
6. MashieNiblick
7. Aztecs27
8. Gil Emott
9. Paperboy*


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2012)

Finger poised over the keyboard for online bank transfer.


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2012)

Still waiting to get confirmation!!
:angry:


----------



## matts1984 (May 16, 2012)

I would like to be in on this if possible. Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2012)

Apparantly Brocket Hall are setting their rates for 2013 at the moment and I will be contacted in due course
:angry:


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2012)

hmmmm sounds a bit ominous... I bet they try and hoick it up a bit


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 18, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			hmmmm sounds a bit ominous... I bet they try and hoick it up a bit 

Click to expand...

Given that the Forum days get a good write up on here and in the mag I would think there shuld be a substantial discount in recognition of the great publicity and marketing opportunity that staging a forum day represents. Work your magic Smiffy!

In a few years I can see clubs actually bidding to get us along to play, like the RC.:lol:


----------



## viscount17 (May 18, 2012)

Been out of contact for a bit.

This is practically on my doorstep - well less than an hour and would love to get in on this (I'd raise the average age too).

Played the Palmerston this afternoon - imo it's better than any that Woburn have to offer.


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			This is practically on my doorstep - well less than an hour and would love to get in on this (I'd raise the average age too).
Played the Palmerston this afternoon - imo it's better than any that Woburn have to offer.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'd heard Steve.
I'll add you as a reserve at the moment mate, but there is every chance you would get in once I start collecting deposits. Bound to be a few drop out.
The guy I have booked through said that there might be a chance of increasing our numbers as long as a few didn't mind staying overnight in different accommodation nearby, so that is still an option.
Just a little annoyed that a "firm" price was given to me but now they are saying they are working on their tariff for 2013. Will obviously keep everybody posted when I hear back from them.

*DEFINITES

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Richardc
4. Madadey
5. Richart
6. GMulligan
7. Pokerjoke
8. ScienceBoy
9. TXL
10. GJBike
11. Crow
12. G1BBO
13. Murphthemog
14. Full Throttle
15. Oddsocks
16. Vig
17. Leftie
18. PN-Wokingham
19. HomerJSimpson
20. TheRod
21. JustOne
22. Pieman
23. RickG
24. Steve79
25. Rosecott
26. FairwayFreddie
27. Scottjd1
28. SyR
29. Oats & Barley
30. Bluewolf
31. Hobbit
32. CaptainRon
33. Sweatysock41
34. Bratty
35. Whereditgo
36. Chrisd

RESERVES

1. Bnr1962
2. Auburnwarrior
3. Foxholer
4. TobyRich1928
5. Connor
6. MashieNiblick
7. Aztecs27
8. Gil Emott
9. Paperboy
10. Matts1984
11. Viscount17*


----------



## teegirl (May 19, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Reserve list for me please Rob 

Unless something miraculous happens, midweek's are going to be a no-go for me next year as all my holiday is going to be used up in November when we go to Australia for 4 weeks on our Honeymoon. 

But reserve me, just in case!

Gutted  

(Awesome work on the deal though fella!)
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find the sacrifice worth it......:thup:


----------



## teegirl (May 19, 2012)

Late again Rob........ But if you could put me down for resereve number ? 12 


If it's an just accommodation limit......see if I can russel   up a teepee!!!  :smirk:


----------

